# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Need help with a few questions on my laundry renovation.

## Davidoff

Here is the current laundry.      
And i'd like to do something like this     
Thing's i'm unsure of and just want to work out before it all starts happening.   
1. The tiling will be all getting replaced first. Do you need to have a skirting tile along that side if there will be cabinetry running along it?   
2. Unfortunately the floor waste is 650mm off the wall, ill need 650mm at least for the appliances as the ones i want the dryer is 650mm deep. Should i just have the dryer/washing machine step out further and have the bench at 600mm? Will the floor waste look stupid that close to the cabinetry or should i get it moved over. (you can just see it in the picture i put up, just in front of the sink/taps)  
3. The plumbing for the sink im going to need to get it lowered to under bench height. I want to do a large deep single bowl sink. Do i need the plumbing to be coming out the wall below the entire sink under the bench or just get them to bring it out underneath bench height anywhere?    
4. The washing machine taps stick off the wall 100mm... i have looked around at other options but all seem to be quite long. In the picture i put up of what im going for is the taps just behind the washing machine still or is there another way of doing it?

----------


## commodorenut

My opinion (often different to my wife..) 
1. Leave the skirt off, and fit it after the cupboards are installed. 
2. Even if you sit your cabinets out at 650 from the wall, the kickboard will be 50-100mm set back, exposing the drain.  If they are tiling the floor, then maybe look at a more inconspicuous drain, like the small square ones you fit a piece of matching tile into.  Unless you want to re-screed the whole floor, and probably end up with a significant step from an adjoining hall or room, I wouldn't move the floor drain. 
3. You will need to have stop-cocks fitted that are accessible below (or beside) the new sink, and the new tap/mixer will fit onto them.  I'm a fan of keeping the "wet" cupboard wet, and any dry ones dry, so I'd be putting them below the sink, and not having any penetrations between the sink cupboard and adjoining ones. 
4. Just fit them below the sink (like the cocks for the sink) and cut a hole in the side of the cupboard, right at the back.  If you're using standard "off the shelf" 600mm deep carcasses, you may have them up to 50mm off the wall to line up with the fronts of your machines, so the alternative is to remove a section of the rear panel and route them that way - the main thing being you need to have the ability to run the hoses as close as possible to the wall so you can push the machine right back. 
5. Not listed - power point.  To keep it well clear of water areas, consider a recessed powerpoint on the wall behind the machines, with a remotely located "master" switch for piece of mind (like how rangehood powerpoints can be isolated from another switch).  There are other alternatives, like in one of the high cabinets, but you need to consider how long the lead is on each appliance, how you'll plug them in, and how to kill the power in the event of a mishap.  I was only reading a story the other day where a family got a new front loader, and one the kids locked their sibling inside it, and started it.  They didn't know how to stop it, or release the door interlock, and cutting the power was all they could do to save the kid.

----------


## commodorenut

Edit - to expand on points 3 & 4, the plumber may simply cap off the current w/m taps inside the wall cavity, and fit T-pieces under the sink. 
Or there are also alternatives like recessed box with the taps & drain in it.  A mate of mine has a new apartment in Sydney with a setup like this US example:

----------


## Davidoff

Awesome thanks for the tips thats exactly what i needed.  
Will definitely have the washing machine stop-cocks under the sink that will be perfect and let me fit appliances back into a 600mm deep cabinet.

----------


## fin7

Keep us up to date with you project Davidoff, I'm looking to do a similar project myself in a few months.  Interested to know the costs of the plumber and materials.  Where are you getting your cabinets from?

----------


## Davidoff

Ok so laundry is coming along nicely, really happy with it. Almost complete apart from painting bulkhead/cornice and getting the splashback done.  
Originally i had planned to have the splashback run around to where the base cabinets finish ... i forgot the overhead cabinets would finish earlier. I think it might look a little weird now so im wondering where i should stop the splashback. Either at the end of the overhead's or even where the wall turns?

----------


## fin7

Looks good Davidoff, where did you purchase your cabinetry from?  Personally, I would end the splash back at either the flat part of the back wall or right round to where the top cabinet ends by running some edge trim vertically down from the end of the cabinet.

----------


## METRIX

Wow, you are doing some work on this place, I hope your not overcapitalizing on it ?

----------


## Davidoff

> Wow, you are doing some work on this place, I hope your not overcapitalizing on it ?

  All up with appliances throughout and all fittings like bath/showers vanity etc for ensuite, main bathroom, kitchen, laundry and stand alone toilet room.  
Its around the $30K mark.  
Probably a little over what i wanted to spend but hey ... we wanna live here for at least another 5 years. Decided to do this instead of building a new place ... Baby on the way etc (wife acts like the baby is going to care where it lives)  
Bought the house and land for $350,000 back in 2012 ... it's easily worth $450,000 now without the renovations so even if it makes it worth another $15K (half what i spent) i think id be happy.

----------


## Optimus

You've done very well to spend only 30k with what you've done.

----------

